# Anybody know Ro-Jon VON MOYER HAUS



## Kalo (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anybody heard of Ro-Jon VON MOYER HAUS?

RO-JON/VON MOYER HAUS

The breeder seems very nice and knowledgeable and was very helpful in answering my questions. Just wondering if anybody has had any experience with them or heard about them? They are located in Allentown PA.



Thanks
Kalo


----------



## allison0809 (Feb 3, 2014)

Kalo said:


> Has anybody heard of Ro-Jon VON MOYER HAUS?
> 
> RO-JON/VON MOYER HAUS
> 
> ...


I know them (her). I have a dog from their maggie and jack litter. His name is Sam. I don't know if you are still looking at them or if you already found another dog, but you can message me if you want to know more about them !


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I do not know them, but looking at their website, just had 4 litters in the last 2 months, and have 4 more planned for the next couple of months. Also breeding blues?? Not anything that I would consider....


----------

